# No support here



## thru_a_pane_of_glass (Dec 9, 2008)

Why do I feel like I have no support here? I feel like I have more support on other forums completely unrelated to any illness, as at least they say *hugs* and try to care. Trying to talk on this forum is making me depressed, and is hurting my head further. I was so excited when I found it because I thought "I am not alone, others can truly understand what hell i'm going through", but I have not really had a response to any of my posts, and no doctors seem to be on here at all.

I'm clearly not coping. I'm clearly on the edge. I'm clearly in desperate need of a support network.

Is this lack of care for another human being because you are all so dissociated that you have no feelings for anyone else?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey,

I'm sorry you are feeling alone or ignored. As it happens at forums, any forum, sometimes no one will be in, or people are too shy/scared or dp'ed to write.
I have found great help and support here. It often takes time, you have to take in consideration that this forum hosts people from all over the world, and not always will someone on your same time area be available, but if you give us a little time, you'll find your posts will be answered.
I'm sorry you feel on the edge and not coping. Is this a particularly violent bout? How long have you felt like this?

There's a thread somewhere here with a bunch of our messenger addresses, and there's also a chatzy link. Try that out.

Hope this will pass soon.
S


----------



## WakingLife (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm new to this forum, but judging by the dates it's quite active. I'm sorry you feel so on edge.
*Hugs*
I've always considered DP to be a narcissistic disorder, so I'd expect to see more posts than replies. Maybe it's not the best place to build a support network, maybe the internet isn't either. Sure it's dependably present, but how efficient is it and is it really helping with the problem. I know how despondency feels, so I hope at least me writing this and affirming your existence and pain will help. I'm not coping too well myself, or I wouldn't have found this bbs, however I can remember times when I could and even just trying to recall those times brings a little light. I've been indoors all day so I think I'm going to take a walk while there's still sunshine. Look up


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey people you have slipped through the cracks.
I am terribly sorry if you did not get a responce.
Hugs, Kisses and everything - sorry man.
I got one response to my first post but I hung in there and now I have over 1000 posts in 5 months and tons of friends.
The thing is when someone new comes along it all sounds the same to most people and they get tired of saying the same things over and over again.
Not me and not a bunch of other people on this forum.
So what you will find, if you dig in, you will make friends and get involved in things funny and poignant.

Now about STOriginaL and thru_a_pane_of_glass not coping well.
Forgive yourself. DP is totally shitty.
If you get out of bed you are coping just fine considering what you are experiencing.
I took me years of work to be fully independent and able to cope without support of some kind - except for tremendous amounts of meds.
The most important people on this forum are the new people crying out for help.
I am truly sorry you where ignored.
This forum turned my life around. It turned me from a victim into a participator even a mentor of sorts.
This is a great place to make friends. I have life long friends now after meeting up with a bunch of DP'ers in Chicago from this forum - and I live in Toronto.
So keep posting. Also look out for new people yourselves. Give them what advice that you can.
It feels good and makes you stronger.
Don't go away disappointed. You will miss something special.
You can get hugs from other forums but you will never find someone who truly understands what you are going through. Not even the best psychiatrist can do that and we can.
Christ I hate it when people are ignored.
It hurts me.
Keep posting and PM someone who seems to be like you or who you just seem to like.

God bless brothers and sisters.

More detail on how you are not coping would help us to focus on what you need to know and how to deal with it.
I feel bad -sorry again

Love Mark


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

I find for my self, I don't really need the hugs and kisses or attention. I'm just glad that after 22 years of suffering this affliction I can put a name to it and see that others suffer the same thing. It helps me to read other experiences and how others have coped and to post about my own experiences. I don't really need a response to my experiences, it just feels theraputic to type them out on this forum. If people want to respond thats ok to.


----------



## BiZaRRe (Dec 1, 2008)

I feel exactly the same as u through_a_pane_of_glass new people on this site should be welcomed you know if you look at most posts theres plenty of views but your lucky to even get a reply If I read a post that I can offer advice to or relate to i wouldnt hesitate to post a reply. This is what forums are for people, Am I wrong? sorry dont mean to sound rude but whats the point in the end. :? I feel that if your not giving some breakthrough advice on how to totally cure yourself no one gives a shit, true? We should unite and gain friends from this site not be made to feel like outkasts of an already established circle. Sorry again my opinions get the best of me some times.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

BiZaRRe said:


> I feel exactly the same as u through_a_pane_of_glass new people on this site should be welcomed you know if you look at most posts theres plenty of views but your lucky to even get a reply If I read a post that I can offer advice to or relate to i wouldnt hesitate to post a reply. This is what forums are for people, Am I wrong? sorry dont mean to sound rude but whats the point in the end. :? I feel that if your not giving some breakthrough advice on how to totally cure yourself no one gives a shit, true? We should unite and gain friends from this site not be made to feel like outkasts of an already established circle. Sorry again my opinions get the best of me some times.


There is no inside group to break into.
Just people who have been here longer than others
I am finding this very upsetting.
In the time that I have been hear tones of people have joined and stayed and been happy.
A lot of action goes happens on facebook.
You have to do some work too.
PM some body.
PM me.
Do something.
It's not a babysitting service it is SELFhelp-sorry about that but its true.
Sorry but just finding this place was a huge relief.
My post was ignored too.
Everybody had heard it all before.
I just kept working at it.
Sorry if anyone feels ignored - not that it is my fault.
I think there should be a person responsible for answering new posts and guiding and introducing new people to the forum.
There was someone like that. An angelnamed Cloverstone. She has moved on to fund rising to find a f-cken cure.

So there you go.
In a way you have to make it happen.

Love
Mark
BTW I love new people.
I have been away for a month


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi ,
I only returned to this forum after I recovered to offer support and advice,and I did that for a while ,but I found really that people are not that interested. That is one reason I dont do it so much anymore because people still post posts like you just have....they want more and more and more-no boundaries.At the end of the day its up to the individual to help themselves-I can offer the same advice over and over again but it doesnt get anybody anywhere if they wont implement that advice,and I got TIRED of it.I have withdrawn from replying to every single post because I felt people really dont want it in the end.I have a way of doing things around here and I stick to it,I will offer advice but if that person doesnt want to help themselves then Im done with it and I back off.Also alot of people here have no healthy boundaries and often tried to test my bounderies because they expected me to answer to their every whim-I cant do that-I have my own life.
I will agree that people here arent that forth coming but have you stopped to ask yourself why? Many people here have an issue with lack of trust,they find it very hard to express emotions involving "hugs" and that kind of thing, because many have had their emotions exploited.Many here cant connect to people that way or get too close because quite simply it terrifies them. Also there are people who feel lost and alone and dont know how to help themselves therefore they dont know what answers to give to others.There are a few recovered people here, myself included, but we cant read and answar every single post and be here 24/7.I tried to leave this forum the other week but I couldnt do it ,why couldnt I do it? because I read a post written by someone who was totally panicking and I couldnt bring myself to just leave them when I know how bad it can get.So I have just lessened the amount of time I spend here instead and reinforced by own boundaries somewhat.

The forum has quiet periods it always has,it can go months and be very quiet and then suddenly spring back to life.Basically Im sure noone is meaning to ignore you, Im sorry you feel so unsupported I know Dp,d already makes you feel isolated and lonely and maybe thats adding to why you wrote your post. Please do not think that all of the people here do not genuinely care because some of us really really do. I only come here because of that. I mostly communicate through PM,s with people now and dont post that much on the forum as I already have over 3000 posts and I would just be repeating myself ,if you want to chat, you can PM me if you want to.

Take care.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I'm new to this Depersonalisation malarkey (had it less than 2 weeks), so I've really no advice to offer. Except maybe to point out to you that you are coping in a way. Sure, you may feel miserable and completely depressed, but you are dealing with it. You've survived. I think you should consolidate on that and try to build on it.


----------



## thru_a_pane_of_glass (Dec 9, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> Well, I'm new to this Depersonalisation malarkey (had it less than 2 weeks), so I've really no advice to offer. Except maybe to point out to you that you are coping in a way. Sure, you may feel miserable and completely depressed, but you are dealing with it. You've survived. I think you should consolidate on that and try to build on it.


I've survived, yes. That is true. Possibly pointless for me to have (will ponder later), but at the moment I am taking comfort from you pointing this out to me that I am surviving on my own.
Thank you.


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh... sorry to hear that... Big Hugs.... with many posts and our own lives, we get lost.... We do care, we do have emotions... I hope you feel better soon........


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

recover said:


> our own lives, we get lost.... We do care, we do have emotions...


YES we do. We ALL have our struggles.


----------



## koolkat (Jan 9, 2009)

Really hope that there is plenty of support here. I have just joined and am hoping this is going to help me.
Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Koolcat, 

I hope you enjoy your time here and get the advice/support that you need.


----------

